# Red deer stalking in Scotland



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I thought this show's what open hill stalking in Scotland is like.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeez, they must wear tuxedo's for dinner if they wear shirt and tie for hunting???


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Rick I couldn't shoot game without wearing a shirt and tie its just not cricket dear boy!

Wait for Don and his tweed hang up!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Rick I couldn't shoot game without wearing a shirt and tie its just not cricket dear boy!
> 
> Wait for Don and his tweed hang up!


 I don't even own a shirt and tie, guess I could make up one with some binder twine!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your kidding me!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm over the tweed thing, I don't understand it and probably never will. Same goes for shooting in a shirt and tie. To each their own.

Matt make a mental note to never hunt or canoe in the south east US, unless of course you have a friend who can shoot a bow really well.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Matt make a mental note to never hunt or canoe in the south east US, unless of course you have a friend who can shoot a bow really well.


Why's that Don?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ever seen the movie Deliverance ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No I haven't. Don you don't think I'd come over and hunt in tweed do you!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure you would, and perhaps you have already.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No I'd be heading to cabela's straight away to stock up!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

When in Rome!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Something like that ebbs plus it costs more over here!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very neat video. Looks like a real challenge to hunt them in the wide open. As far as the tweed goes, I would go with a tweed ghillie suit.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ghillie suit might not work Tom 1 you would get caught up in everything when crawling and 2 when it piss's with rain your ghillie suit would get bloody horrible!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As long as the tie stays dry you're good to go!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No when it rain's out on the hill nothing stays dry!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> No when it rain's out on the hill nothing stays dry!


 Yes I imagine it gets socked in pretty good some days, something like our coastal areas. 100% saturation.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I would think so, its a hostile place with nowhere to hide.


----------

